# Bbq pits



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*WE BUILD BBQ PITS FROM BACKYARD PITS TO TRAILER MOUNTED SMOKERS ALL OUR PITS ARE BUILT IN A WELD SHOP IN SUGARLAND ,TX WE TAKE PRIDE IN THE WORK WE DO AND WILL GIVE CUSTOMERS THE BEST DEALS. OUR BEST SELLER IS A 20"X 45" WITH A FIREBOX AND IT SALES FOR $1,545.00 THIS IA A GREAT COOKER ,WE DO ACCEPT CREDIT CARDS NOW FOR PAYMENTS, CALL JOE AT 281-507-1090 OR EMAIL AT [email protected] FOR ANY QUESTIONS ON OUR PRODUCTS.






































*


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you build an upright smoker?


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*BBQ Pits*

Where are you located in Sugarland?


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

ksk said:


> Where are you located in Sugarland?


C & B Welding and Fabrication
2500 Charles Lane
Houston, Texas
*Phone:* 281 507 1090
*E-mail:* [email protected]


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Pits! I just fired mine up, brisket goes on at 7:30am


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*Upright Smoker*



Flats Mark said:


> Do you build an upright smoker?


Yes we do we have built a 24"x24"x60"ht. They cook great


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

242met said:


> Yes we do we have built a 24"x24"x60"ht. They cook great
> View attachment 1380138
> 
> 
> ...


Same smoker as this one?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=981954

John


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Do you make one like this?


----------



## tank11 (Oct 3, 2011)

We can build anything you want sir just bring us a picture or a drawing.


----------



## TXborn (May 8, 2009)

242met said:


> Yes we do we have built a 24"x24"x60"ht. They cook great
> View attachment 1380138
> 
> 
> ...


How much does the vertical cost?

Thanks,
Jesse


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*How to Reach Big Bear Pits*

You can find more information on the following sites:

http://cbweldingandfabrication.com

www.facebook.com/bigbearpits

We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*BBQ Pits*

Joe, you and Kenny are great guys. I have only cooked pork ribs, beef ribs and chicken on my cooker. Have you seen the price of brisket??? The pit was just as you said, 225-250 degrees all the time. The meat came out unbelievable. You guys are the best. Hard work and attention to detail makes all the difference. Thank you.


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Do you do pit modifications as well? I have a pit that my grandfather built for my father upon returning from Vietnam. My dad hasn't used it in probably 30 years but could never bring himself to get rid of it. I told him I would take it and see if someone could convert it into a smoker. Any help would be appreciated. :cheers:


----------



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

We haven't in a while ,it depends on the shape of the pit if has a lot rust on your better off getting a new one.


----------



## Txsparky (Jun 21, 2009)

can you do the 20x45 with the firbox door facing the front at same cost?
any reason it should not go there?


----------

